# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Utilisation des variables dynamiques

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

Je voudrais sortir un tat de Budget  partir de 3 tables : Le Budget, Le ralis et L'engagement. (B, R et E)
Sur chaque table, j'ai un montant mensuel pour les priodes 1  12
La formule est assez simple : Budget Disponible (D) = Budget (B) - Ralis (R) - Engagement (E)
Pour le mois de Janvier : D1=B1-R1-E2,
Pour le mois de Fvrier : D2=B2-R2-E2, etc ...
Le champs commun des 3 tables sont l'exercice (EXO), le code budget (CODBUD) et l'axe budgtaire (AXBUD).
Toutefois, les 3 tables ne contiennent pas forcment les mmes nombres de lignes



C'est la table de Budget qui contient toutes les possibilits et je m'en sers comme table principale de l'tat
Ensuite, il y a des lignes dans cette table XBUDGET qui n'existent pas dans les autres tables et l'tat devrait afficher zro.
Or je constate que si je fais affichage directe des contenus des 3 tables, il y a alors une condition "ET" dans Crystal qui fait que 
Si j'affiche uniquement en colonne, le montant B4 (budget) : j'ai un total de 953 lignes d'enregistrementsSi je rajoute la colonne montant R4 (ralis) : j'ai un total de 368 lignes d'enregistrementsSi je rajoute la colonne montant E4 (ralis) : j'ai un total de 115 lignes d'enregistrements seulement

Je pense que ces 115 sont le nombre des enregistrements qui existent dans les 3 tables en mme temps
Alors que je voudrais afficher les 953 lignes et afficher zro lorsque l'enregistrement EXO+CODBUD+AXBUD n'existe pas dans la table ralis ou la table engagement.



J'ai quelques notions sur les variables, et sur le sous-rapport, mais ne sais pas trs bien les utiliser.
Notamment si j'utilise la variable, comment grer et numroter la variable si j'ai 953 enregistrements en ligne et 12 colonnes B1, B2, B3 ... B12
Et sur la table Ralis, j'ai 429 enregistrements en ligne et 12 colonnes  R1, R2, ... R12
Et sur la table Engagements, j'ai 154 enregistrements en ligne et 12 colonnes E1, E2 ... E12

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment vous auriez procd ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

essaye de mettre tes liaisons de tables en "jointure externe gauche", mets ta table EXBUDGET en premier, puis les deux autres tables au mme niveau  droite

----------


## James Daniel

Super,
Merci, c'est ce qu'il me fallait,

----------

